# Euzadki Orange Green



## sarmisluters (Apr 18, 2019)

I would love to find this badge for sale. It would go on a rider and not be squirreled away in a badge case. 

Thank you,
Sarmis Luters


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 20, 2019)

$$$$$$$ Grail Bump $$$$$$$


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 27, 2019)

Grail $$$Bump$$$

Don’t keep your extra Orange and Green Euzkadi Badge in a Vault 
Allow it to be free and breathe again on front of a Grail Schwinn Cantilever


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 30, 2019)

$$$$$$$$ GRAIL PRICE for this BADGE $$$$$$$$$

Don’t put it in the Indiana Jones Warehouse with the other one [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]

It will breathe again on the front of a Grail Schwinn Cantilever


----------



## sarmisluters (May 5, 2019)

$$$$$$ GRAIL Price Paid $500 $$$$$$

Don’t bury your badge in A Tale From The Crypt ! 

Step up to the Plate, prove it, no one wants to sweet talk anyone, beware the quiet man, money talks, step up to the plate !!


----------



## sarmisluters (May 17, 2019)

This is the water, and this is the well.
Drink full and descend. 
The BADGE is the white of the eyes, and dark within. 
This is the water, and this is the well.
Drink full and descend. 
The BADGE is the white of the eyes, and dark within. 



This is the water, and this is the well.
Drink full and descend. 
The BADGE is the white of the eyes, and dark within.


----------



## sarmisluters (May 24, 2019)

Lyle says
“Give up that Euzkadi,
grail money paid [emoji383][emoji383][emoji383]”


----------



## sarmisluters (May 24, 2019)

Lyle says
“Give up that Euzkadi,
grail money paid [emoji383][emoji383][emoji383]”


----------



## sarmisluters (May 24, 2019)

Lyle says
“Give up that Euzkadi,
grail money paid [emoji383][emoji383][emoji383]”


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

Do Dah! Do Dah!


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 1, 2019)

Don’t be the Badge Queen [emoji146] 

Grail [emoji383][emoji383][emoji383] paid

Orange and Green Euzkadi 

Let it fly once again on the
front of a Prewar Schwinn Grail
bicycle


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 8, 2019)

Don’t be a slave
to a raging
badge libido !

Grail $$$$$ Paid


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 15, 2019)

Orange and Green Euzkadi 

Grail $$$$$ paid

PLUS generous Finders Fee 

PM me here on the CABE

@hoofhearted
@fordmike65
@aasmitty757
@bike
@Autocycleplane
@catfish
@onecatahula
mark mann
@cyclingday


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2019)

sarmisluters said:


> Orange and Green Euzkadi
> 
> Grail $$$$$ paid
> 
> ...



Was this a rare badge? Hmmm....I remember folding one up and using it to level a patio table once. Figured it was just a Schwinn badge anyway. Meh...


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 15, 2019)

Only rare to me. 
Funny how some people have two and don’t see $500 and finders fee as amusing

@fordmike65
Funny thing is I was talking to a car friend and he mentioned how he felt 67” Fairlanes are ugly !?! I think it’s one of the best looking Fords ever, I let it go. Perhaps you can open your mind to what one person’s grail may not be your “meh” to say.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2019)

sarmisluters said:


> Only rare to me.
> Funny how some people have two and don’t see $500 and finders fee as amusing
> 
> @fordmike65
> Funny thing is I was talking to a car friend and he mentioned how he felt 67” Fairlanes are ugly !?! I think it’s one of the best looking Fords ever, I let it go. Perhaps you can open your mind to what one person’s grail may not be your “meh” to say.



I'm not a big fan of the 66-67 Fairlanes either, but they do have great lines. I've always liked the earlier, boxy Fords. 63-65 Fairlanes, 64-65 Comets & Falcons.


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry. I sold the one I had years ago.


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 15, 2019)

catfish said:


> Sorry. I sold the one I had years ago.




Perhaps you can instruct your flotilla of black market feelers to cast a net for one?!? [emoji849][emoji102][emoji41]


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 30, 2019)

I say, I say boy, this is the brain
of the Badge collector who
has doubles of the Green and Orange Euzkadi 

Grail $$$ paid

PM me here with badge
and 
[Everything is GO !


----------



## sarmisluters (Jul 11, 2019)

HEAVENS TO BETSEY !

FOUND ! 

Anonymous friend came through 
and earned the mucho
GRAIL $$$$$$
paid for this Badge ! 

To anyone who has something that someone is willing to pay big, it is your imperative to act. 

Celebrating the badge with some great Mexican cuisine tonight !
Pic is courtesy of ZZ Top Tres Hombres album.


----------

